# i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und der läuft an sich auch relativ gut. Allerdings habe ich jetzt mal die Temps überprüft und dabei ist mir ungewöhnliches aufgefallen...

Das Setup ist ein Asus z97-pro gamer mit i7 4790k und einem Thermaltake Macho rev. B. Gehäuse ist das Nanoxia DS 3.

Habe mal Bilder angehangen um das Ganze etwas zu vereinfachen. Die niedrigeren Werte sind Leerlauf und die anderen mit prime95 unter Volllast, jedoch nach bereits etwa 5 Minuten.... Die Werte sind aber trotzdem nicht normal oder? Aktiv übertaktet habe ich nicht, sondern die kompletten Grundeinstellungen, jedoch scheint das ASUS Board, bzw. die AI Suite 3 automatisch zu übertakten... Bekomme jedoch irgendwie nicht die richtigen Einstellungen raus. Abgesehen davon erscheint mit 45° im Leerlauf schon recht hoch oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Hinweis oder hat dasselbe Board und kann mir dementsprechend mehr sagen?!

Gruß


----------



## Brehministrator (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Die Werte sind wirklich relativ hoch. Also die 45°C im Leerlauf sind noch akzeptabel (oft herrschen ja alleine im Gehäuse schon 35°C), aber 95°C unter Last ist zu viel.

Der "Klassiker" wäre, dass dein CPU-Kühler nicht richtig plan auf dem CPU-Heatspreader aufliegt, so dass die Wärme nicht richtig abgeführt werden kann. Hast du den Kühler selbst montiert? Vielleicht ist er etwas krumm aufgesetzt, oder es gibt ein Problem mit der Wärmeleitpaste (sowohl zu viel als auch zu wenig kann hier solche Schwierigkeiten verursachen)... Etwas mehr Infos wären hilfreich  Der Kühler selbst ist jedenfalls stark genug, an dem wird's nicht liegen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Folie vom Kühler abgezogen?

Am besten den Kühler nochmal neu aufsetzen. Nicht zu viel WLP verwenden. Ansonsten noch auf die Spannung achten.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ich kenne mich mit dem Sockel 1150 nicht wirklich aus, aber 1,3V erschienen mir doch recht hoch.


----------



## Zyklon83 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Wenn die Spannung im Idle 1,3V is dann is sie schon recht hoch regel sie mal per Bios auf 1,1V was eigendlich immer noch dann sehr hoch is sollte sich so um die 0,8-0,9V bewegen


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja, die Spannung ist nur unter Volllast bei 1,3V... Idle ist er bei 0,711V.... Sieht man auch auf den Bildern unten in der AI Suite...

 Werde jetzt nochmal den Lüfter abmachen und neu WLP drauf machen um das ausschließen zu können...


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Also, neue Paste ist drauf (Arctic MX-4) das sind die neuen Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch parallel den Multiplikator auf 41x100.0Mhz gestellt... komplett raus bekomme ich ihn irgendwie nicht, bzw. AI Suite lässt es nicht zu... Allerdings scheint dadurch die CPU Spannung auf 1,143V gesunken zu sein...

Trotz allem finde ich die Kerntemperaturen immer noch zu hoch oder?


----------



## Brehministrator (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ist nach wie vor ziemlich hoch für die CPU und den Kühler, ja. Seltsam.

Ist der Kühler richtig montiert, mit genug Anpress-Druck? Lässt der sich noch verschieben/drehen auf der CPU? Der muss richtig fest sitzen...


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Der ist Bombenfest... Meine Idee war jetzt, dass die CPU vielleicht intern nicht so gut verarbeitet ist mit der WLP und dem Heatspreader... Weil das Package an sich liegt ja bei 54°C... Während die gerne an den 95°C  kratzen... Wäre das vielleicht eine Möglichkeit?!


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Man ey...entschuldigt ich weiß nicht wie oft das geschrieben habe, also nochmal

Du hast 4.4Ghz, das ist nicht Standard! Grund: Viele Boards übertakten ungefragt auf den "All core Turbo". Und schrauben dabei die VCore hoch. Bei Asus nennt sich das "asus Multicore Enhancement", das deaktivieren. Dazu noch die "CPU Core Ratio" auf "Auto" und nicht "sync all core".
JEtzt liegen 4.2 Ghz bei ~ 1.15V an. Das bringt dir ~10-15 Grad.

*Das wichtigste:*
Bei prime28.5 welches enorm heizt sind dann über 80Grad normal! Mit 4.4Ghz und 1.2V schafft selbst ein NH-D15 kaum unter 90Grad!
Nimmste prime27.9 oder coredamage und du bist bei 75 Grad

Vlt sollte das man Sticky gemacht werden...seit einem Jahr immer das gleiche mit dem 4790k^^


----------



## Brehministrator (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Narbennarr, das ist dann sicherlich der Grund  Wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen. Ich besaß noch nie ein Board, das ungefragt meine CPU übertaktet hat (und ungefragt die VCore erhöht hat)  Halte solche "Features" für sehr grenzwertig... Man verlässt ja damit die offizielle Spezifikation der CPU (zumindest bei der Spannung). Falls sie davon tatsächlich kaputt gehen sollte (ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, ich weiß), bezahlt mir dann Asus ne neue CPU? 

Natürlich heizt Prime enorm... Aber ohne OC (wovon ich ausgegangen war) sollten es schon unter 90°C sein mit dem Kühler. Aber wie es aussieht wird die Temperatur ja dann auch deutlich unter 90°C liegen, wenn der TE das OC deaktiviert


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Das ist leider normal, die meisten Boards legen zu viel drauf. Selbst die X99-Plattform mit den 140W-CPUs (was ja nicht wenig ist) küppelt die Spannung höher als nötig. Im Prinzip ist das nix schlechtes, aber wenn man ordentlich damit arbeiten will oder eben so was wie Prime95 drüberjagt, wirds zu heiß.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

ja aber vergleicht mal prime v28.5 mit v27.9, das können 10Grad sein!
Leider haben das seit neustem viele Boards, nicht nur Asus. Immerhin fragt Asus in den neusten UEFI Versionen danach wenn man XMP lädt, dann kommt eine abfrage ob man die Intel Defaults will oder die Asus defaults.

Hier sieht man die Settings (anderes Board aber UEFI ist gleich)
http://abload.de/img/23-big-asus-sabertootxfu32.png

Also Multicore Enhancement disable und Core Ratio auf auto!


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Dickes Danke erstmal...! Genau das Multicore gedöns habe ich gesucht, jedoch wusste ich den namen nicht... CPU Core Ratio war bereits auf Auto... Jeodoch habe ich prime 28.6 benutzt 

Das einzige was ich jetzt noch gerne wüssen würde: Ist der Multiplikator mit 44x100.0 Mhz normal?! Aufgrund deiner Äußerung mit 4.4 Ghz nehme ich mal an weniger.... Aber ich kann ihn minimal nur auf 41x100.0 Mhz senken, was ja immer noch 1x zu viel wäre oder?

Und gibt es sonst noch etwas, was ich bei einem ASUS Board einstellen/ausstellen sollte?!

EDIT: Achso, zu dem Multiplikator hier noch ein Bild, was ich vergessen habe anzuhängen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Mach das mal im BIOS, nicht über die ASUS Suite (die is Grütze).
Willste die CPU @ Stock laufen lassen, muss der Multi so hoch sein wie die CPU eben vorgibt 
Wieviel Spannung die CPU dafür braucht, kann man leicht rausfinden - Schrittweise nach unten gehen mit der Spannung und Prime drüberjagen. Undervolten ist eine gute Möglichkeit um die Temperaturen effektiv zu senken, braucht aber etwas Zeit bis man die optimalen Einstellungen findet wo die CPU stabil ist.


----------



## Brehministrator (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ich würde mal probieren, es nicht mit dieser Software einzustellen, sondern im BIOS/UEFI. Da kann man sicher auch geringere Multiplikatoren wählen. Es gibt auch Leute, die ihre CPU per Multiplikator untertakten  Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das Board das nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, aber dachte der i7 4790k müsste doch den Multiplikator 40 vorgeben, weil 40x100Mhz = 4Ghz... Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?

Also mit Prime 27.9 liege ich aktuell bei 80 - 85°.... Eher Richtung 80°... Immerhin schonmal etwas besser


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Goosch schrieb:


> Dickes Danke erstmal...! Genau das Multicore gedöns habe ich gesucht, jedoch wusste ich den namen nicht... CPU Core Ratio war bereits auf Auto... Jeodoch habe ich prime 28.6 benutzt
> 
> Das einzige was ich jetzt noch gerne wüssen würde: Ist der Multiplikator mit 44x100.0 Mhz normal?! Aufgrund deiner Äußerung mit 4.4 Ghz nehme ich mal an weniger.... Aber ich kann ihn minimal nur auf 41x100.0 Mhz senken, was ja immer noch 1x zu viel wäre oder?
> 
> ...



Folgendes Schema ist normal:
Auslastung aller Kerne: 4.2GHZ
3 Kerne: 4.3GHZ
1-2 Kerne: 4.4GHZ

Stell die sachen die ich gesagt im BIOS ein, schmeiß AI Suite erstmal komplett runter. Wenn du dann prime anmachst dürfen nur 4.2GHZ anliegen bei ~1.15V (+-). Durch die prime Version werden dennoch 80Grad erreicht!


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Goosch schrieb:


> Ja, aber dachte der i7 4790k müsste doch den Multiplikator 40 vorgeben, weil 40x100Mhz = 4Ghz... Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Also mit Prime 27.9 liege ich aktuell bei 80 - 85°.... Eher Richtung 80°... Immerhin schonmal etwas besser



Der hat 4,0GHz @ Stock und 4,4 mit Turbo (!). Es ist normal wenn der Multi springt, sobald der Turbo greift, wenn dieser nicht im BIOS ausgeschaltet wurde. 
Im idle sollte deine CPU mit 40x100MHz laufen (wenn nicht noch tiefer, je nach dem was an Stromsparoptionen aktiv ist), unter Last sollte sich das ändern bis zu einem maximum von 44x100 erhöhen wenn die entsprechenden Kerne belastet werden. 

80°C im Sommer sind OK. Wie ist die Raumtemperatur?


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Raumtemp liegt bei knapp 28°C -.- Idle Temps von den Kernen liegen jetzt bei etwa 38°C...

Habe jetzt wirklich mal die AI Suite runtergeworfen....

Das Problem ist, dass ich mich mit so speziellen Fragen in Spannung von CPU etc. nicht auskenne und bisher nie ein UEFI Board hatte, welches so viele Optionen bietet...

So, starte mal eben neu wegen der Deinstallation von der Suite.


----------



## Brehministrator (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Jetzt klingen die Temps für meine Begriffe alle normal


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Bei der Raumtemperatur biste gut dabei. Im Case sind mindestens 35, eher 40°C je nach GPU und was da sonst heizt etc.
UEFI bietet weit mehr Optionen, da sieht nicht jeder durch der es das erste mal aufmacht. 
Generell kann man aber sagen - die meisten Boards legen großzügig Spannung an, die CPU kann den Takt stabil halten mit weniger Spannung. Das ist zwar sicher (so kann auch die schlechteste CPU stabil laufen), wird aber entsprechend heiß.
Dazu kommt was anderes: i7 4790K ist verklebt, mit Grütze unter dem Heatspreader. Nicht mehr verlötet. Ergebniss: schlechtere Kühlung weil die Hitze nicht so gut an den Kühler geleitet wird. 
Deswegen rennen 140W CPUs auf 2011-V3 Sockel kühler als der besagte 4790K der deutlich weniger Saft braucht und entsprechend weniger Hitze produziert. 
Bei mir sind 6 Kerne mit 4,5GHz unterwegs und 1,28V Vcore, ich kann das trotzdem kühlen. 
Aber da man hier einen Neuling hat, erzähle ich lieber nicht wie man die CPU zerlegt und Flüssigmetall auf den DIE schmiert


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

So, AI Suite ist unten und war nochmal eben im Bios...

Das sind meine aktuellen Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts vielleicht noch irgendwas, was falsch oder verbesserungswürdig wäre und euch spontan auffällt?!


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber da man hier einen Neuling hat, erzähle ich lieber nicht wie man die CPU zerlegt und Flüssigmetall auf den DIE schmiert



Neuling vielleicht nicht... Aber muss erst wieder etwas reinkommen und habe vorher mal im AMD Bereich gewildert... Ist mein erster Intel...

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich allein schon aus Garantiegründen auf ein öffnen meiner CPU verzichten und weiß auch nicht (wie du schon andeutest) ob das der richtige Einstieg ist


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Sieht alles normal aus.
Wenn du jetzt prime anwirfst und z.B. mit CPU-Z ausliest, sollten 4.2 Ghz anliegen und ca 1.15V

Mach doch mal n Screen von prime + cpu-z


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Das sind die aktuellen Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder ein klein wenig höher gegangen, seit ich die AI-Suite runtergehauen habe... Wobei ich da den Multiplikator ja auf 41 begrenzt hatte und er jetzt mit 42 läuft....


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

90°C is zu viel. Spannung senken n wenig. Gerade im Sommer bei der Affenhitze ist das wichtig. Diese Temperaturen wird man im Alltag zwar nie erreichen (es sei denn man hat sehr spezielle Aufgaben auf der CPU laufen), aber zu heiß ist und bleibt zu heiß. 
Versuch mal den heißesten Kern bei max 85°C zu haben, gerne darunter.
1,2 ist halt n wenig zu hoch angesetzt für den stock-Takt.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Also mit prime28 bekomm ich den 4790k mit einem Noctua NH-D15 auch auf 80Grad bei 28Grad Raum Temp.
Denke mit seinem Kühler ist das normal


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Hmm, aber nicht die Eingangsspannung senken, sondern die CPU Core Voltage vom 4. Bild oben oder?!


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Also mit prime28 bekomm ich den 4790k mit einem Noctua NH-D15 auch auf 80Grad bei 28Grad Raum Temp.
> Denke mit seinem Kühler ist das normal



War prime27.... ^^


----------



## Brehministrator (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Also mit prime28 bekomm ich den 4790k mit einem Noctua NH-D15 auch auf 80Grad bei 28Grad Raum Temp.
> Denke mit seinem Kühler ist das normal



80°C ist ja auch nicht 90°C  Der Unterschied klingt klein, aber das ist gerade der kritische Bereich. Die ganzen schlimmen Dinge (Elektromigration, die schleichend die CPU zerstört, etc...) hängen nahezu exponentiell von der Temperatur ab. Da ist dieser Unterschied durchaus erheblich.

Bei 80°C in Prime95 würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Aber 90°C ist etwas zuviel des Guten, stimme da cryon1c völlig zu. Außer man sagt, dass man die CPU sowieso nie so stark belastet. Dann wäre es Ok. Hätte trotzdem ein ungutes Gefühl dabei ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

ich besorg mir eben prime27
Also dein Turbo ist jetzt normal. Nur dein CPU bekommt etwas viel Saft...hast du was umgestellt? Kannst natürlich auch "pech" haben und die will einfach soviel. Meine bekommt nur 1.147V

Prime 27er sinds bei mir nur 70Grad, also solltest du eigentlich deine 80 halten können.
Was ich mal machen würde UEFI resetten (bzw hast du überhaupt ne aktuelle Version drauf)?

Fall das nicht hilft, manuel die SPannung senken


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ich habe eigentlich nur die Einstellungen vorgenommen, die ihr mir empfohlen habt... Aber jetzt habe ich die Vcore runtergesetzt und guckt mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest ein bisschen was ist passiert....  Soll ich weiter runter? Wenn ja, wieviel als nächstes? Aktuell habe ich 1.15 eingegeben im UEFI...


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

1.152 habe ich bei den meisten 4790er gesehen also guter Wert und 80 Grad sind sicher auch nicht zuviel.

Ist dein UEFI aktuell?


----------



## Goosch (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, das war meine erste Amtshandlung mit dem neuen Board... Es ist 2106 vom 15.05.2015 drauf... Ist das aktuellste...


----------



## antec1200 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Mein I7 4790k leif angeblich mit 1,7V war aber nur ein Auslesefehler aber mit über 100° da meine Wakü zu klein war bzw. das Gehäuse nicht dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Das passt jetzt. Vergiss nicht, es ist Sommer, die Bude ist heiß und das Gehäuse ist ein schöner Kochtopf. 
Ich würde zur sicherheit noch die GPU richtig prügeln während Prime läuft, mein Standarttest ist Furmark Burn-In Test und gleichzeitig Prime95  aktuellste Version, aber das heizt so pervers - da kann man auch ne ältere Version - den 27er Prime95 nehmen.
Furmark deswegen weil dieser kaum CPU-Leistung braucht und vom Prime nicht abgewürgt wird im Gegensatz zu anderen hübschen Benchmarks wie Heaven.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, vor allem wenn man unter dem Dach wohnt ist die Hitze echt kacke -.- Denke den Test von dir werde ich nochmal machen... Aber meine R9 R390 Nitro wird auch ordentlich Wärme strahlen....

Die CPU weiter runter bekommen durch weitere Lüfter im Gehäuse wird wahrscheinlich nicht klappen oder? Weil das Package ja relativ kühl ist, sondern die Kerne die Hitze machen...


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Das ist was ich vorher geschrieben habe - die Hitze kommt nicht raus. Da kannste im Gehäuse auch 20°C haben, es hilft nicht viel. Aktuell passt es.
Wenn die Temperatur mit laufendem Furmark nicht deutlich ansteigt, ist alles in Ordnung. Wenn doch, muss der Airflow verbessert werden, das ist so das Zeichen ob die Kühlung versagt oder ob die CPU am Limit ist.

Hier mal ein Video was die Leute alles machen um diese CPU kühl zu kriegen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_rji1Nx5qM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, aber es hilft wenn man das Risiko eingehen will.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja, wenn ihr sagt 85 Grad ist okay bei der Raumtemp. und voller Auslastung glaube ich das mal  Ich hätte gedacht, dass sie unter 80 bleiben soll... Aber denke das werde ich mit dem aktuellen System nicht hinbekommen...

Ja, dass mit dem köpfen ist mir heute beim googlen mehrfach entgegengeschlagen... Aber glaube nicht, dass ich das Risiko bei einer 1 Woche alten 330 Euro CPU eingehen möchte 

Werde morgen oder spätestens Freitag mal den von dir vorgeschlagenen Bench laufen lassen und mal die Ergebnisse berichten!

Ändert sich eigentlich an den Temps noch was, wenn die WLP ne Weile drauf ist oder ist das relativ fix?


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Mh nicht viel. 1-2°C Unterschied kann rauskommen. Selbst der wechsel von ner miesen WLP auf Flüssigmetall bringt nur wenige °C. CPU-Kühler richtig anziehen damit der eben draufsitzt und genug Druck hat kann da mehr bringen wenn der nicht eben aufliegt 

Lass mal Furmark und Prime95 27er ne Stunde laufen. Kostet zwar ordentlich Saft und macht den Raum nicht gerade kühl, danach kannste aber sicher sein das die Kiste unter voller Last nicht zu heiß wird im Sommer.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Was wäre denn bei dem Benchmark das Maximum, dass die Kerne erreichen sollten?

Irgendwie bin ich aktuell nicht ganz so begeistert, da ich ja erstmal "nur" auf 85 runter bin...

Wäre es denn möglich, dass ich lediglich einen schlechten erwischt habe und einen Tausch vielleicht in Betracht ziehen wollte oder würdet ihr sagen, dass das definitiv nichts bringen wird?!

Aber danke an all eure Hilfe bisher! Sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich gerade beim grillen.... (meiner CPU)...


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

85°C sind OK. Unter 80° wäre eine gute CPU, deutlich drunter - kriegt man nur nach dem köpfen hin.
Mach dir keine Platte, die CPU wird im normalen Betrieb nicht über 60°C gehen beim zocken etc. Vergiss nicht, Prime95 is mit das schlimmste was man einer CPU antun kann softwareseitig. 
Das Ziel ist nicht die niedrigste Temperatur zu kriegen, sondern das System stabil und kühl zu kriegen. Das passt so weit.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Hmm okay, wollte nur nachfragen, da ein Tausch aktuell noch recht einfach wäre wegen dem Widerrufsrecht... Bzw. Service Gold blabla...

Die Sache ist, dass ich mir den 4790k geholt habe um mir die Option Übertakten offen zu halten (natürlich mit anderer Kühlung), aber wenn ich aktuell mit dem Macho im Stock-Takt Probleme habe, weil ich vielleicht einfach nur einen "Montags-Prozessor" erwischt habe, würde ich über einen Tausch nachdenken... Zumal eine andere Kühlung mir ja anscheinend ebenfalls nicht helfen würde, da das Package ja wesentlich kühler ist und der Flaschenhals in der CPU zu liegen scheint...

 Aber wenn ihr sagt, dass da alle 4790k gleich sind, dann kann ich mir den Tausch sparen und lebe damit...

Nochmal was anderes:

Spannung weiter senken sollte ich auch nicht versuchen?

So, und das wars jetzt erstmal von mir  Ich schlafe erstmal ne Nacht! Aber nochmal dickes Danke an alle  Vor allem an dich cryon1c


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Spannung senken sollte helfen. So findest du raus wie weit runter deine CPU gehen kann. Dann würde ich Prime aber länger laufen lassen, gerne auch mal 24h um die endgültigen Einstellungen auch rocksolid zu haben. 3-4h können aber auch reichen, wenn da nix abschmiert ist man ziemlich nah dran an rocksolid.

Das Problem beim 4790K ist halt: der ist hochgezüchtet, da ist nicht viel mit hochtakten. 
Da hättest du mit einem i7 5820K viel mehr Spaß, . aber auch da gibt es Taktkrücken die nicht über 4,2 wollen. 
Meiner ist einer der besten die man finden kann und schafft 4,5GHz bei 1,28V rocksolid. Stock hat der ja 3,3GHz, so weit wird sich auch der beste 4790K nicht treiben lassen (also über 30% Takterhöhung) ohne extreme Kühllösungen.
Tauschen würde ich den jetzt nicht unbedingt, zuerst musst du rausfinden was da an Spannung und Takt geht. Die Frage ist auch, was damit gemacht wird. Das einzige wo OC sich wirklich bemerkbar macht, sind mies optimierte Spiele mit CPU-limitierung, die skalieren nicht mit Kernen/Threads, so ist die Taktschraube das einzige wo sich was bewegen lässt. Bei allen anderen Aufgaben wie Videobearbeitung etc bringt dir ein 6 oder 8-Kerner deutlich mehr selbst mit Standarttakt.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Umtausch ist nicht nötig, der 4790k wird nunmal sehr heiß!
Im Gegensatz zu Prime erreichst du aber selbst bei CPU lastigen Games vlt 60-70Grad! Und bedenke deine Raumtemperatur, da kannst du ja auch noch 5-8 Grad abziehen! Sommer ist einfach gemein für Hardware


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mh nicht viel. 1-2°C Unterschied kann rauskommen. Selbst der wechsel von ner miesen WLP auf Flüssigmetall bringt nur wenige °C. CPU-Kühler richtig anziehen damit der eben draufsitzt und genug Druck hat kann da mehr bringen wenn der nicht eben aufliegt
> 
> Lass mal Furmark und Prime95 27er ne Stunde laufen. Kostet zwar ordentlich Saft und macht den Raum nicht gerade kühl, danach kannste aber sicher sein das die Kiste unter voller Last nicht zu heiß wird im Sommer.


blödsin... wlp wechsel kan ma locker 10°C wie beibmeinem  bewirken als er noch unter luft war... jetz ises viel mehr... vorher unter luft vorm köpfen prime 27.9 knapp 88°C unter wakü nun nicht wärmer als 65°C


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

ein reiner WLP wechsel bringt so gut wie nichts.
Außer du meinst die WLP unterm Heatspreader durchs köpfen


----------



## Zyklon83 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Die Temps sind ganz normal 85°C (unter Prime) mit dem Macho vollkommen ok man muss bedenken es is kein High-End Kühler wenn du gute Temps haben willst muss schon was besseres her


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> ein reiner WLP wechsel bringt so gut wie nichts.
> Außer du meinst die WLP unterm Heatspreader durchs köpfen


ihr nicht?
dan habe ich den text vorher falsch überflogen sory mein fail [emoji14]

zwischen hs und külerboden bringt es nur bedingt etwas...


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Umtausch ist nicht nötig, der 4790k wird nunmal sehr heiß!
> Im Gegensatz zu Prime erreichst du aber selbst bei CPU lastigen Games vlt 60-70Grad! Und bedenke deine Raumtemperatur, da kannst du ja auch noch 5-8 Grad abziehen! Sommer ist einfach gemein für Hardware


Okay, mein Gedanke war dabei nur, dass dieser abrupte Sprung nicht normal ist... Weil die Kerne ja sofort von 40°C auf 80°C knallen ohne richtige Steigungskurve. Das war der Auslöser für meinen Gedanken, dass der HS und die Platine nicht richtig miteinander verbunden sind... Also dieser abrupte Ansprung ist auch normal? Wenn ja, dann gebe ich mich zufrieden... 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige wo OC sich wirklich bemerkbar macht, sind mies optimierte Spiele mit CPU-limitierung, die skalieren nicht mit Kernen/Threads, so ist die Taktschraube das einzige wo sich was bewegen lässt. Bei allen anderen Aufgaben wie Videobearbeitung etc bringt dir ein 6 oder 8-Kerner deutlich mehr selbst mit Standarttakt.


Genau um diese schlecht optimierten Spiele gehts  Aber erstmal ist es nicht so wichtig... Wollte mir lediglich die Möglichkeit offen halten  Aktuell ist mir Stabilität und das tun was er soll wichtiger! Vielleicht werde ich auch nie übertakten, aber zumindest die Möglichkeit war mir wichtig.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Der Sprung ist vollkommen normal  Innerhalb von nichtmal einer Sekunde von 30 auf 70 und wieder zurück


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, genau so ist es bei mir auch.... 40°C im Idle... Sobald ich Prime an mache knallen die Kerne auf 80°C durch 

EDIT: Allerdings ist er jetzt nach 2 Minuten Prime auch direkt wieder auf 91°C - 93°C... Raumtemp. liegt bei 26,5°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Seit gestern Abend allerdings nichts geändert...)


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

wären ca 85 grad bei "normaler" raumteperatur.
Ich würde mich an deiner stelle jetzt nicht mehr prime aufhalten.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Also als Abschluss:

- Mein 4790k ist genauso gut, wie jeder andere 4790k?!
- Kühlkörper bringt eben nicht mehr Leistung als bisher, aber scheint richtig drauf zu sitzen
- Vielleicht nochmal airflow im Gehäuse anschauen und ggf. verbessern
- Nochmal den Bench mit furmark und prime95 in Kombi machen

Das ist der aktuelle Stand oder?

(Vielen Dank auch nochmal an dich Narbennarr!)


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

joa...ev köpfen..das bringt echt viel...und so gegärlich wie vile rumpinsen ist es eig garnicht wen man vorsichtig ist


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Das Köpfen wäre schon interessant, aber selber traue ich es mir nicht zu...  Und denke, dass keiner die Dienstleistung mit Garantie übernimmt.

Solange ihr aber sagt, dass der aktuelle Stand okay/normal ist, reicht mir das erstmal! (Wobei dein "joa" wenig überzeugend klingt )


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

ich hab das schon 40 - 50mal gemacht und is ni was pasiert... aber gegen garanti würd ich das nimals machen...
enfach weil es kann IMER was schief gehen... das sag ich auch kumpels imma usw


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ich köpfe ihn nicht, warum auch wenn man nicht wirklich starkes überakten möchte? Das mag einiges bringen, aber selbst wenn man die CPU 4 Stunden am Tag durch games etc stark belastet ist es der CPU egal ob sie 50 oder 70 Grad hat. Die CPU wird vermutlich länger leben als alles andere in dem Rechner. Selbst meine Pentium 4 Prescotts laufen jetzt seit über 10 Jahren trotz heftigen Temps 

Zusammgengefasst läuft das alles völlig normal und dein 4790k ist wie jeder andere! Und prime ist schon lange keine Temperatur-Referenz mehr.
Bzl Airflow kannst du ja mal ein Bild von deinem System zeigen 

Um mal realistischere Werte zu bekommen: 3D Mark combined test, CPU lastiges Spiel wie Battlefield 4 Multiplayer. Coredamage wäre auch noch interessant (aber auch schon ein gutes stück über echten Temperaturen) Core Damage CPU Stress Tester


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Behalte ihn. Mach dir keinen Kopf drum, 4790K ist heiß wenn der nicht geköpft wurde - aber @ stock oder mit leichtem OC (4,6-4,7) muss das nicht sein. 
Das ist schon die beste CPU zum zocken aktuell wegen dem pervers hohen Takt ab Werk, da geht nicht mehr viel nach oben. 
Prime und Furmark zielen auf maximale Hitze und Stabilität bei gutem OC, lässt du den @ stock laufen brauchst du die Tools eigentlich gar nicht, nur die Temperatur ab und an im Auge behalten. 

Kannst dir ja 2 Profile anlegen, Sommer&Winterprofil, wobei im Winter n bissl OC drin ist. Wenn deine Bude an den 30°C kratzt, schwitzt die CPU genau so wie der Besitzer. Alles so wie es sein soll.

Später, nach 2-3 Jahren, wenn die Garantie dir egal ist und die Anforderungen steigen, kannste die CPU immer noch köpfen, einen fetten Towerkühler oder WaKü draufschnallen und guggen wie weit die sich treten lässt.
Aktuell würde ich eventuell nur die Spannungen optimieren, das senkt die Temperatur am besten. Wenns dir Spaß macht und du mehr über deine CPU rausfinden willst natürlich, nötig ist es nicht. 
Allgemein ist CPU-OC mehr zum Spaß als zum vernünftigen Leistungsgewinn geworden. Die X99-Plattform ist hier eine gute Ausnahme weil die Prozessoren da ordentlich Headroom haben, 20% OC schafft da jede CPU, 30% sind bei guten auch drin. So viel schafft kein i7 4770k/4790k. Ich komme selbst von nem 4770K, hab meinen 5820K jetzt genau so getaktet wie den alten 4770K, der läuft aber kühler (!) und hat 2 Kerne mehr... Für nen heftigen Aufpreis was X99 & DDR4 angeht.
Wenn du dich also ernsthaft mit OC austoben willst, ist deine CPU einfach die falsche - da dort ab Werk schon alles mögliche gemacht wurde + wegen Sparpolitik hat man sich gegen verlöten und fürs verkleben entschieden, was einen deutlichen Effekt auf die Temperaturen hat.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Alles klar! Also köpfen ist für mich auch nicht wirklich eine Option... Ich habe gerade für das komplette Setup + Monitor und Peripherie etwa 1800,- Euro ausgegeben... Da würden mir die 330,- tatsächlich etwas weh tun.

Wichtig war mir nur die Aussage:
Deine Temps sind völlig normal und der 4790k ist genauso wie jeder andere 4790k!

Weil anfangs habt ihr mir echt Angst gemacht mit den Aussagen, dass die Temperaturen viel zu hoch sind...


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Die sind ja auch hoch, es ist aber nix neues und betrifft praktisch alle verklebten 4kerner von Intel in den letzten Jahren. 
Der 4790K sticht nur deswegen heraus, weil dieser deutlich höher getaktet ist als andere, obwohl auch der Vorgänger, 4770K, kein Stück besser war was Kühlung angeht.
Dazu kommt Prime95 in der 28er Version, was die maximal mögliche Hitze aus der CPU holt und nichts mit Alltagslast zu tun hat, selbst wenn man Videobearbeitung macht etc.
Die einzige Methode die was bringt, ist das köpfen. Aber selbst damit holt man nicht viel mehr Takt raus, es macht keinen Spaß die CPU zu übertakten, weil die Leistung eben auch nicht merklich ansteigt. 

Also noch mal: deine CPU ist ganz normal, nix besonders schlimmes.
Ob sie gut ist oder nicht, lässt sich durch Vergleiche rausfinden welche Spannung die CPU braucht um einen bestimmten Takt zu halten - je weniger, desto besser.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Prime benutze ich aber dank euch mittlerweile die 27er  

Okay, dann nochmal ein anderes Thema:

wie würdet ihr das undervolting angehen? Immer um 0.001 senken und dann Prime laufen lassen?! 

Was wäre ein zu erwartender Fehler, wenn die Spannung zu niedrig wird? Wie lange muss Prime laufen um zu sagen, dass er stabil läuft?


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

0,01v...
bei 0,001v dauert ewig.... und dann empfele ich minimal 1h (ich teste meist 3h prime)... von der stock voltage vom mb kanste aber in der regel erstma n gudes stük wegnem (so 0,05v... is aba imma anderst, weil jeder chip nen unikat war)


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Okay, und was wäre ein zu erwartender Fehler? Einfaches ausschalten oder eine Meldung?

0,05 bin ich ja schon runter von 1,19...V

Edit: Wie gesagt, in dem Thema bin ich völlig jungfräulich...


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Das System wird instabil und die normale Reaktion darauf ist entweder bluescreen oder freeze.
Hat man diesen Punkt erstmal erreicht, geht man schrittweise hoch mit der Spannung bis es stabil wird, dafür würde ich mehr Zeit einplanen.

P.S. Temperaturen beachten dabei, natürlich nicht 3h auf den Bildschirm glotzen, aber nicht vergessen das man Prime am laufen hat^^


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja, habe ja aktuell den Ausgangspunkt mit 1.152V. Darunter werde ich ja nicht höhere Temperaturen erreichen als die mit der aktuellen Spannung oder?


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Eigentlich nicht, aber wenn deine Wohnung noch wärmer wird usw. Für alle Fälle, ich würde Prime nicht unbedingt bei dieser Hitze noch ohne Aufsicht durchprügeln.

Da ich faul bin, nutze ich dafür die Roccat PowerGrid App aufm Tablet/Smartphone. Zeigt mir Last, Temps und andere nützliche Sachen an und reagiert sehr schnell wenn der Host (PC) abkackt, so muss ich da nicht zum PC nur um nachzusehen, sondern kann in der WLAN-Reichweite bleiben und kriege mit ob der läuft oder net. Speziell für lange Prime95-Runs sehr praktisch.

Generell kannst du um 0,05V runtersteigen bis Prime95 in den ersten 20-30min den PC flachlegt. Danach von der letzten funktionierenden Spannung noch n wenig Feintuning nach unten und gut ist.
Das ist nicht nur fürs Undervolten interessant, sondern auch für OC, so kann man sich halbwegs ausmalen wieviel Saft die CPU braucht für einen bestimmten Takt und ob sie gut ist, OK oder eher schlecht.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Super! Das mit der Roccat App ist ein geiler Tipp! Genau so werde ich es versuchen! Natürlich berichte ich hier dann  

Dachte, dass die CPU bei zu viel Wärme selbst ausschaltet, bevor es kritisch wird... Aber okay, werde die Temps unter definitiv unter 100 halten!

Aber vielen vielen vielen Dank erstmal!


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Goosch schrieb:


> Super! Das mit der Roccat App ist ein geiler Tipp! Genau so werde ich es versuchen! Natürlich berichte ich hier dann
> 
> Dachte, dass die CPU bei zu viel Wärme selbst ausschaltet, bevor es kritisch wird... Aber okay, werde die Temps unter definitiv unter 100 halten!
> 
> Aber vielen vielen vielen Dank erstmal!



Die modernen CPUs schalten sich erst später aus. Als erstes versuchen sie mit "throttling" den Takt zu senken (und damit den Stromverbrauch der CPU und auch die produzierte Hitze). Erst wenn runtertakten nicht hilft, kriegt man nen bluescreen oder freeze. Das ist auch der Grund warum viele Gaming-Notebooks schlechter abschneiden als ihre Hardware eigentlich möglich machen würde - weil sie bei ner Affenhitze oder vestopfter Kühlung runtertakten und natürlich niedrige FPS produzieren. Auch die Grafikkarten tun dies auf dieselbe Weise, nur ist es da noch ausgeklügelter (siehe Boost-Takt bei Nvidia etc.), da kann man auch einen leicht oder deutlich erhöhten Takt kriegen wenn die Temperatur und der Stromverbrauch weit unter den Limits liegen. 
Deswegen ist es auch wichtig nicht nur die Temperaturen sondern auch den Takt im Auge zu behalten. Fällt dieser unter den normalen stock-Takt unter Last, ist da throttling am Werk.

Die Temps auf Dauer sollten unter 90°C liegen. Kurz über 90°C ist OK, aber dauerhaft - nein, das ist schädlich für die CPU.

P.S. die Roccat PowerGrid App ist auch so ziemlich nützlich, gerade wenn man das Tablet/Smartphone neben dem Bildschirm stehen hat und sie gleichzeitig laden kann - so kann man alle nötigen Infos ansehen ohne aus dem Spiel zu fliegen etc. Ich hab das Teil schon länger im Auge, ich wollte immer einen kleinen Bildschirm mit Infos haben, war aber immer zu geizig für eine entsprechende Logitech-Tastatur und mit dem aufkommen der mech. Tastaturen hat sich das eh erledigt, musste das Smartphone halt herhalten, später auch Tablet.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja, ich bin eine Freak von der alten Sorte. 

Ich würde dennoch probieren die Temps unterhalb von 75 Grad zu halten.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Wenn man die Spannung nicht hoch setzt (du tust das gegenteil) ist es nahezu unmöglich ne CPU zu töten, die Schutzschaltungen arbeiten wirklich gut und die CPUs sind wohl das robusteste im ganzen PC.
Solltest du zu wenig Saft geben kann es entweder zu einem Fehler in Prime kommen (da steht dann ein Error), dein PC neustarten oder du bekommst einen Bluescreen.

Eine oder gar drei Stunden würden mir vollkommen reichen als hinweis, ob es dann wirklich Stabil ist findest du sowie so erst im Alltag raus. Eine CPU kann absolut "Primestable" sein, aber beim Spielen, Entpacken oder auch beim Surfen auf einmal abschmieren, dann muss man eben wieder etwas mehr Saft geben.

Ich glaube PCGH hat mal eine CPU ohne Kühler betrieben, selbst die ging nicht kaputt^^



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin eine Freak von der alten Sorte.
> 
> Ich würde dennoch probieren die Temps unterhalb von 75 Grad zu halten.



Naja Intel wird schon wissen was gut ist, und einen 4790k@Stock mit Boxed Kühler hälst du kaum unter 75 Grad im normalen Lastbetrieb^^


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja, die Temps oberhalb von 90 erreiche ich ja aktuell schon mit 1,152V und dem Macho rev. b und das nach 3-4 Minuten Prime 27... Ich bezweifle irgendwie, dass ich mit einem stabilen undervolting unterhalb der 75 Grad komme... Aber mal schauen. Dachte echt, dass mit dem macho mehr drin wäre, wobei das Package ja relativ kühl ist, nur die Kerne so heizen... Aber mal schauen, wie weit ich mit den Volt runtergehen kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ähm seh grade auf einem deiner ersten Screen das dein Macho nur mit 400rpm läuft...der dreht doch hoch oder?

Meine Vergleiswerte mit dem NH-D15
1.147V prime27.9 smallFFts : Cores 72-78, Beide lüfter auf 1200rpm
prime28.5 80-85Grad 1400rpm


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

wolt ich auch grad fragen xD
auf 400rpm bringt der nüschd 

silent und power geht bei den temps nur mit wskü...fals du ihn aus lautstärke gründen gefid haben soltest


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Nee, der dreht im Idle auf 400 und unter Last mit 1300... Bin gerade leicht verwirrt was ihr meint, weil bei den Bildern der Takt ja auch beisteht... 

Deswegen wundert es mich ja so, dass ich bei 95 Grad Lande, obwohl der Macho Vollgas gibt.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

ist das die maxrpm 1300? klingt iwi nach so wenig....
öhm schonmal mit mer anpresdruck versucht fals es die hslterung erlaubt...

ev haste pech und so nen model wie ich erwicht... meine cpu hate fast 0 wlp sufm di.... knapp 75% waren neben dem di sodas sich die cou meist irre aufhizte


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ähm seh grade auf einem deiner ersten Screen das dein Macho nur mit 400rpm läuft...der dreht doch hoch oder?
> 
> Meine Vergleiswerte mit dem NH-D15
> 1.147V prime27.9 smallFFts : Cores 72-78, Beide lüfter auf 1200rpm
> prime28.5 80-85Grad 1400rpm



Ja du hast einen der besten Kühler auf dem Markt  Der Macho is OK, aber kommt nicht mal ansatzweise an die Noctua ran. 

An den TE: geh doch mit der Spannung runter, 0,05er Schritte. Dann merkste auch was an den Temperaturen. Keine Angst, der CPU passiert nicht viel wenn sie kurz zu warm wird, dafür sind die Schutzschaltungen da.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

1300 Rpm ist Max...



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ev haste pech und so nen model wie ich erwicht... meine cpu hate fast 0 wlp sufm di.... knapp 75% waren neben dem di sodas sich die cou meist irre aufhizte



Deswegen frage ich ja, ob ich den vielleicht tauschen lassen sollte... Habe bei mindfactory bestellt und diesen Gold Service dabei genommen... Das heißt es wäre auch nicht soooo umständlich, aber eure Äußerungen waren ja, dass es normal ist... Aber genau das habe ich ja auch überlegt, ob ich vielleicht einfach einen mit wenig wlp unterm heatspreader erwischt habe?!


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

durchaus möglich....
du kanst den kühler tauschen gegen den gleichen wie nabennarr hat... wens dan nicht beser wird...liegts an der TIM zwischen hs und di


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Habe jetzt mal bei mindfactory nach Ablauf des Tausches gefragt... Wenn das nicht zu lange dauert, werde ich es nochmal in Erwägung ziehen. VIEL schlechter kann es ja nicht werden...


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

eig nicht xD...
die werte sind ned so gut...

aber beim zockn werden di temps ja ned so hoch
mal gespannt ob das ales klapt wis soll


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

So, mindfactory ist kontaktiert und ich soll mit etwa 1 Woche Bearbeitungszeit rechnen... Mal gucken, ob ich da noch etwas beschleunigen kann. War sogar schon am überlegen selber dahin zu fahren, da ich noch ein Frei-Tagesticket von der Bahn habe. Aber von Frankfurt aus sind das doch ein paar Meter...

Ist schon geil den Mitarbeitern da zu erklären, was defekt sein soll... So ein Krampf...


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Es kann aber sein das die gleiche Krücke rauskommt wie die, die jetzt verbaut ist. Beim 4790K ist es ein Glücksspiel, die Leute die sicher gehen wollen, kaufen geköpfte oder selektierte CPUs für teils deutlich mehr Geld als sie aktuell kosten.
Ich könnte meine 5820K auch mit Gewinn verkaufen gegenüber dem Einkaufspreis, vor allem weil die noch zu einem vernünftigen Kurs gekauft wurde^^
Dir kann keiner garantieren was die neue CPU bringt, sie nehmen einfach die nächste aus dem Regal raus und bauen sie ein.

Wie gesagt, es ist nix schlimmes. Der Kühler ist OK, aber erwarte nicht das er die besten Temperaturen liefert, was größeres könnte da durchaus helfen.
Die CPU rennt doch stabil, was willste mehr. Ob sie beim zocken 65 oder 70°C erreicht, ist so was von egal. Der Stromverbrauch ist auch egal. 

Wenn du wirklich das maximum rausholen willst ohne die CPU zu köpfen: Fetter TowerKühler oder WaKü drauf, gute WLP verwenden wie Flüssigmetall oder so was wie GC Extreme.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, das mit dem Glücksspiel habe ich mir auch gedacht... Aber anscheinend ist meiner von der HS DIE WLP - Geschichte her schon eher einer der nicht so tollen... Und aktuell habe ich noch eine einfach Möglichkeit des Tausches... Da dachte ich, dass ich es einfach mal versuche. Theoretisch ist ja die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen besseren zu bekommen vom Temp-Thema her aktuell größer als einen schlechteren zu bekommen, wenn meiner schon eher negativ einzuordnen ist...


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Das ist trotzdem wie Lotto spielen. 
Der 4790k ist eine gute und sehr beliebte CPU und glaub den Leuten doch einfach - diese hohen Temperaturen sind kein Problem. Nur wenn du übertakten willst, werden sie stören. Und da gibts nur eine Methode, die hatten wir schon. Behalte die CPU und um sich den Ärger zu sparen, kauf dir nen Ventilator oder ne Klimaanlage die dein Zimmer auf etwas angenehmere Temperaturen bringt 
Danach wird die CPU und auch der Besitzer kühler, das bringt mehr.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, das ist Lotto spielen... Das stimmt...

Und ich will ja auch auf euch hören, aber die einen sagen, dass die Temps zu hoch sind, die anderen, dass sie normal sind...

Anfangs sagtet ihr, dass alles über 90 zu hoch ist... Aktuell komme ich aber noch über 90, obwohl ich die Core-Spannung gesenkt habe, das ASUS multicore enhancement abgeschaltet habe etc... Klar kann ich mich jetzt nicht mit einem Noctua messen... Aber wenn der 70-75 bei 1,147V schafft, sollte ich doch mit dem Macho zumindest nicht an die 90 kratzen oder?

Ich glaube euch, dass die Werte schon hoch sind bei der CPU, aber mich verunsichert, dass hier gelegentlich jemand schreibt, dass die Werte so schlecht sind, dass vorher gesagt wurde über 90 ist viel zu warm und die Sache, dass das Package über 30 Grad kühler ist, als die Kerne...

Ich frage eben wegen dem Tausch, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich bei diesem Lotto-Spiel aktuell nur gewinnen kann  das ist als wäre Lotto spielen kostenlos... Dann würde man es auch machen 

Hoffe habe verständlich ausgedrückt, was ich meine...
Ich habe eben irgendwie den Eindruck, dass ich mich durch einen Tausch aktuell (thermisch gesehen) nur verbessern kann.

Weil so Äußerungen wie beispielsweise: "Ich würde meine CPU nicht über 75 Grad laufen lassen...", mich bei meinen aktuellen Werten nicht gerade beruhigen 

Nachtrag:
Klar weiß ich aber auch, was du meinst... Könnte sein, dass ich gerade einen richtig fetten i7 habe, der auf total niedriger Spannung richtig gute Taktraten stabil laufen lassen kann...


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Solltest du eigentlich nicht...

Werte nach 10 Minuten Prime mitm Noctua NH-D15 und Version 28.6, CPU ist NICHT geköpft. Alle Gehäuselüfter laufen auf Maximum (sind ja 6  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bis auf die CPU Core Ratio manuell nichts eingestellt, Asus Multicoredingens  und XMP ist deaktiviert. Kann dir gerne mal nen Foto von meinem Bios machen, bzw den entsprechenden Einträgen.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Der krasseste Unterschied der mir direkt auffällt ist, dass dein Package nahezu genauso heiß ist wie die Kerne... Bei mir sind da jedoch 20-30 Grad Unterschied...

Und das ist eben das, was mich so sehr nachdenken lässt...


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Was nutzt du denn für ne Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Die Arctic MX-4... Aber selbst wenn ich eine wesentlich hochwertigere nehmen würde, würde das doch den hohen Package <-> Core Unterschied nicht erklären...

Das Package bekomme ich ja auf etwa 60-65 Grad runter...


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Mhmm vielleicht hast du auch zu wenig Paste drauf? Ich hab jetzt gestern nen Kühlerwechsel gemacht und hab seitdem die genannten Temps. Beim Zocken geht der nicht über 50 Grad, im Idle hat er 23-32 Grad (je nachdem wie lang er eingeschaltet ist).

Ich poste dir gleich mal nen Screenshot von meinen Bioseinstellungen..


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja, wenn ich zu wenig Paste hätte, müsste das Package doch auch losglühen... Für mich sieht es aber so aus, dass der Macho gut auf dem Package sitzt, da er das ja schön kühlt... Allerdings werden die Kerne sehr heiß. Das bedeutet m.M.n., dass die Verbindung zwischen HS und den "Kernen" bzw. DIE nicht gut oder nur mäßig vorhanden ist.

Wäre die voll da oder eben recht gut, würde zwar das Package wärmer werden, dafür aber die Kerne kälter und es würde sich irgendwo einpendeln zwischen aktuell 90 Grad Core und 60 Grad Package... Also wahrscheinlich so bei 80 Grad beides am Ende...


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Oder der Heatspreader liest falsch aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit... Aber selbst dann wären nach wie vor die über 90 Grad Kerntemp. bei 1.15V nicht normal... Das lässt ja eindeutig auf eine nicht ausreichende Wärmeabführung deuten... Somit klingt die Packagetemperatur zumindest für mich plausibel...

Und es tut mir leid, an die Leute, die mittlerweile genervt von mir sind -.- Mache mir einfach Gedanken, bevor ich in 7 Monaten anfange mir eine Wakü oder sowas zu holen und übertakten will und komme dann nicht weit, weil mein Package zwar auf 30 Grad ist, mir das aber nichts bringt, weil die Kerne als Heizung fungieren... Da Tausche ich ihn lieber jetzt einmal, wo es noch so "einfach" ist, weil ich dieses Gold Blabla habe... Später kann ich mich dann an Intel wenden... Und denen plausibel zu erklären, dass sie da ******* gebaut haben, dürfte wohl nicht das einfachste sein...


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ich kam mitm Arctic Freezer und derselben CPU auf 90 Grad...mhmm naja der Kühler is auch 5 Jahre alt gewesen. Hab gestern die WLP nochmal erneuert und der Noctua hat beide Lüfter dranhängen.

Hast du die WLP denn nochmal kontrolliert? Und vorallem - den Kühler eingesteckt?


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

.... Kühler eingesteckt... Das wars... -.- 

(Klar, habe auch nochmal die WLP erneuert gehabt... Bin extra gestern Abend noch in MM gefahren, weil ich keine WLP mehr hatte und die zum Glück die MX-4 da hatten...)


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Der Klassiker! 

Und was machen die Temps nun?


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Das war ein Scherz  War wohl nicht ganz ersichtlich... 

Das Board würde ja eh rummeckern, wenn der CPU-Lüfter nicht angeschlossen wäre...


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Achtung! Neuer Screenshot incoming... Und bin mal gespannt, wem etwas dazu einfällt... 

Background vorweg: 

Raumtemp 29,3°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Änderung zu gestern an der Config oder sonstwas vorgenommen! Trotzdem 10°C weniger als gestern und das nach 5 Minuten Prime27 im Gegensatz zu gestern nach 2-3 Minuten schon bei über 90°.... O.o


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Wie war die Temperatur gestern?


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Das sind die Werte von heute morgen und meinem Post auf Seite 6 von 11:50 Uhr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raumtemperatur lag da bei 26°C.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...re-temp-ungewoehnlich-hoch-6.html#post7515180


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Jetzt liegen die Temps nach 2 Minuten schon wieder bei 87°C... Eigenartig.


----------



## Rasha (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Draus isses auch kühler geworden...wie lang lässt du Prime denn laufen?


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja draußen vielleicht, aber der PC steht ja drin.

Da waren heute Vormittag 26°C und Prime27 hat ihn auf 93°C gebracht.
Vorhin waren es 29,8°C und er hat schön unter 80°C gestartet, jedoch bis auf 85°C hoch...
Jetzt (noch immer 29,8°C) habe ich nochmal 0.005V runtergenommen und er ist aktuell nach 6 minuten Prime bei max. 88°C, jedoch durchschnittlich eher auf 85°C.

Hier die Bilder direkt gegeneinander gestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chronologisch nach den Stichpunkten oben!

Denke irgendwie sieht das jetzt besser aus als heute Vormittag oder?! Zumindest wären die Werte im Rahmen, im Anbetracht der hohen Raumtemp... Aber woher die plötzliche Änderung?! O.o


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Mh das ist eigentlich zu heiß, da sollte weniger auf der Uhr stehen. Auch wenn die Bude sehr heiß ist. 
Ich krieg diese Temperaturen bei mir auch hin, aber mit viel mehr Saft und deutlich höherem Verbrauch. 

Wenn sich selbst mit ordentlicher Spannungsabsenkung die Temperatur beim Prime nicht unter 80°C max bewegen lässt, sollte man ernsthaft über einen Tausch/RMA nachdenken.
Es gibt Fälle wo die WLP unter dem Heatspreader praktisch kaum Kontakt zum DIE hat, die ist sonstwie verschmiert. Trifft auch GPU, bei den letzten Intel-CPUs wars aber deutlich zu oft. Kann sein das du so eine Gurke hier erwischt hast. 

Da köpfen nicht in Frage kommt (wozu auch, wenn kein OC angesagt ist), würde ich hier zur RMA greifen. 
Ich dachte die Temperaturprobleme lassen sich mit weniger Spannung lösen (vor allem weil der Kühler nicht der beste ist), aber da bewegt sich ja praktisch nix nach unten. 
10-12°C unter TJmax ist mir zu heiß ohne Übertaktung, das Teil soll mal schön an Intel zurückgehen. 
Selbst mit viel Pech sollte man keine schlechtere CPU kriegen.


----------



## Goosch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Juhuu, ich habe cryon1c überredet 
(Nicht wirklich ein Grund zur Freude, aber anscheinend haben jetzt alle die selbe Meinung und das ist mir lieber als noch 12 Stunden rumdoktoren...)

 Aber um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich gerade wieder etwas Hoffnung... Da du mir aber so sehr geholfen hast und selbst du mir jetzt die RMA empfiehlst, setze ich es jetzt auf 

Hätte auch gedacht, dass Spannung senken mehr bringt und war überrascht... Deswegen habe ich sie dann auch bis auf 1.130V gesenkt... Aber du hast schon recht, da passiert nahezu nix.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja wenn die CPU sich nicht kühlen lässt (auch wenn wir gerade mit das "schlimmste" Wetter haben dafür), bringt das am Ende ja nix. OC ist mit dem Teil nicht drin und mir sind Temperaturen um die 50-60°C unter Last lieber als 65-75°C (und das wird diese CPU bringen wenn man im Sommer zockt oder auch mal was anspruchsvolleres macht).


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Hast du das Teil als Tray oder Boxed gekauft?


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Hast du das Teil als Tray oder Boxed gekauft?



Ich glaub das war ein komplettPC von Mindfactory. Wenn sie den Macho draufgepflanz haben, können sie auch eine Tray-CPU genommen haben, die eventuell auch ein Rückläufer ist (eben wegen den Temps).
Wenns selbst zusammengebaut war (glaub ich weniger, da war was wegen Gold Service zu lesen), wäre das ne Boxed denk ich mal.
Vorhin war doch wat mit 1800€ und Mindfactory, zu faul jetzt alle Seiten durchzusehen.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Dann würds mich nicht wundern wenn die da einen Rückläufer reingepackt haben den jemand eingeschickt hat weil er eben sehr heiß wird bzw kaum OC kann.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dann würds mich nicht wundern wenn die da einen Rückläufer reingepackt haben den jemand eingeschickt hat weil er eben sehr heiß wird bzw kaum OC kann.



Naja dann geht der Kreislauf weiter, die CPU wird immer wieder bei Mindfactory landen bis sie jemanden finden der sie entweder köpfen wird oder sich nix dabei denkt.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

so ist es leider, deshalb kauf ich nur boxed 
Na mal abwarten was der TE sagt


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> so ist es leider, deshalb kauf ich nur boxed
> Na mal abwarten was der TE sagt



Yep. Hab Glück gehabt mit meiner Boxed, ist ne verdammt gute 5820K. Wobei bei denen Boxed auch nicht viel anders ist, liegt kein Kühler bei^^
Wenn der TE die schöne blaue Schachtel samt Boxed-Kühler hat, ists gut, wenns nur tray war wirds höchstwahrscheinlich n Rückläufer sein, der eventuell schon einige Kisten gesehen hat und bei Mindfactory nicht unbekannt ist...


----------



## Goosch (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Boxed... Und zusammengebaut habe ich das Teil... Nur die Komponenten kamen alle von mindfactory


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

ok dann hattest du wohl pech 
Welche Temps hast du denn mit dem Boxed Lüfter?


----------



## Goosch (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Den habe ich gar nicht erst benutzt... Der Gedanke kam mir auch gestern noch beim einpacken...


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Mitm Boxedkühler wäre das Ding bei Prime durchgehend am throttlen und dazu noch verdammt laut. Da kann man sich gleich nen Staubsauger neben den Tisch stellen.

Berichte mal was Mindfactory draus macht und was die ErsatzCPU so bringt mit dem gleichen Setup. Macho mit MX-4 Paste sollte eigentlich ausreichen um den 4790K @ stock halbwegs kühl zu halten.


----------



## Goosch (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

MF wird einfach tauschen, weil ich das Service Level Gold gedöns dabei geholt habe... Einzige Problem, was ich sehe ist, dass die das Teil an Intel schicken und wenn die denen das nicht Umtauschen, muss ich den neuen bezahlen und bekomme den alten auch wieder, weil die halt meinen Defekt nicht prüfen, bevor sie mir was neues schicken... Die gucken nur nach mechanischen Defekten und Lieferumfang...

Also wenn ich Pech habe sagt Intel es wäre alles okay, obwohl es das nicht ist... Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Widerruf doch einfach oder bist du aus den 14 Tagen raus?!


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja haste angegeben das die CPU zu heiß läuft?
In solchen Fällen wird meist getauscht, Intel prüft selten die CPUs. Hat n Kollege mit meinem alten 4770K gemacht, nach 1,5 Jahren hat der diesen in RMA geschickt und einen neuen 4790K bekommen die Sau  Voll funktionsfähige CPU im guten Zustand, hatte aber dieselbe Krankheit - kriegste nicht gekühlt egal was drauf sitzt. 
Ich hatte die Wahl den zu verkaufen und mir einen 5820K zu gönnen, habsch gemacht. Ansonsten wäre der geköpft.

Ich denk mal du kriegst ne andere CPU und deine alte bleibt entweder bei Mindfactory oder bei Intel hängen. 
Nachbessern wird Intel nicht, sie machen sich nicht den Aufwand die CPU zu köpfen und die WLP da zu tauschen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Goosch (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, hätte noch Widerrufsrecht... Aber will ja genau die Komponenten neu und denke ein Widerruf hätte die ganze Sache nicht gerade beschleunigt...

Das stimmt wohl, denke auch nicht, dass Intel der Sache nachgeht... Und im Notfall habe ich aber trotzdem noch die Screenshots als Beweis... (Wobei die wahrscheinlich nicht akzeptiert werden würden.)


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Goosch schrieb:


> Ja, hätte noch Widerrufsrecht... Aber will ja genau die Komponenten neu und denke ein Widerruf hätte die ganze Sache nicht gerade beschleunigt...
> 
> Das stimmt wohl, denke auch nicht, dass Intel der Sache nachgeht... Und im Notfall habe ich aber trotzdem noch die Screenshots als Beweis... (Wobei die wahrscheinlich nicht akzeptiert werden würden.)



Du brauchst da nix machen, keine Screenshots etc. Du bist noch in den 14 Tagen, also kannst du die Sachen ohne wenn und aber zurückgeben oder tauschen. 
Sag Mindfactory das die CPU zu heiß läuft, das ist dann deren Baustelle (sie wird höchstwahrscheinlich als Tray dann in einem FertigPC landen der Mindfactory zusammenbaut, also kriegt jemand anders deine Gurke^^). Solche Fälle gehen meist nicht bis zu Intel, das ist kein RMA sondern ein normaler Umtausch im Laden. Die Sachen die so zurückkommen, werden als Tray verkauft, da ist der Verlust am geringsten. 
Dir kann das aber herzlich egal sein, deine CPU läuft zu heiß und Mindfactory hat sich drum zu kümmern.


----------



## Goosch (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Die müssten sie ja nicht mal als tray einbauen... Weil die bekommen ja die geöffnete Boxed-Verpackung auch mit... Somit könnte man sie theoretisch auch bei jemandem einbauen, der Zusammenbau wünscht. Aber glaube nicht, dass die das machen...


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

MF steht doch im Ruf Rückläufer weiter zu veräußern, aber das soll hier nicht Thema sein.
Fakt ist du bist mit der Ware nicht zufrieden und innerhalb der 14 Tage, also kannst du ihn auch Grundlos zurückgeben und neu Bestellen


----------



## Goosch (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, wie gesagt... Habe es als Defekt laufen lassen, damit es hoffentlich etwas schneller geht...


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Schreib einfach was die neue CPU dann kann. Stell sie wenn möglich auf die gleiche Voltage ein und gugg dann wie die Temperaturen aussehen. Die Hitzewelle scheint nicht so schnell zu verschwinden, wirst also vergleichbare Temperaturen haben in der Wohnung fürs testen.
Hoffentlich wird die neue CPU besser. Die alte konnte man ja undervolten, aber das bringt nix wenn die Hitze nicht zum Kühler kommt...


----------



## Goosch (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja klar, werde auf jeden Fall berichten... Vielleicht hilft es ja auch dem ein oder anderen, der ebenfalls solche Probleme hat!  Aber nochmal danke! Habt mir super geholfen


----------



## Dean0 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Habe ein ähnliches Problem, 4790K auf einem Asus Maximus Hero. Das Board hat der CPU weit mehr Volt geliefert als Notwendig. In Standardeinstellungen 4,2 GHz auf allen Kernen hat das Board ca. 1.32V geliefert. Stabil gelaufen ist er auch mit 1.22V. Nach rumprobieren usw. läuft die CPU jetzt mit 4.6GHz auf allen Kernen bei 1.28V samt übertaktetem RAM auf 2400Hz und Stromsparfunktionen. Damit komme ich gerade so auf 80C.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Dean0 schrieb:


> Habe ein ähnliches Problem, 4790K auf einem Asus Maximus Hero. Das Board hat der CPU weit mehr Volt geliefert als Notwendig. In Standardeinstellungen 4,2 GHz auf allen Kernen hat das Board ca. 1.32V geliefert. Stabil gelaufen ist er auch mit 1.22V. Nach rumprobieren usw. läuft die CPU jetzt mit 4.6GHz auf allen Kernen bei 1.28V samt übertaktetem RAM auf 2400Hz und Stromsparfunktionen. Damit komme ich gerade so auf 80C.



Davon konnte der TE hier nur träumen, da waren 80°C ohne OC und mit gesenkter Spannung angesagt.
Deine ist ne gute CPU


----------



## Goosch (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Kleines Update: Mindfactory prüft jetzt doch die CPU und das Mainboard, da ich das Mainboard direkt auch eingeschickt habe aufgrund Tonproblemen etc...

Begründung der Überprüfung und Auszug einer Mail:
"Nur wenn Sie 2 Komponenten einschicken, mit dem "selben" Fehlerbild, muss dieses getestet werden."

Vielleicht erheitert euch das ja den Tag  -.-

Mag jemand wetten?


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

forum fail


----------



## Goosch (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja, 4790k und Asus z97 pro-gamer sind miteinander kompatibel... 

Ich warte mal ab, was jetzt rauskommt... Bis Freitag kann ich ja noch widerrufen...


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Goosch schrieb:


> Naja, 4790k und Asus z97 pro-gamer sind miteinander kompatibel...
> 
> Ich warte mal ab, was jetzt rauskommt... Bis Freitag kann ich ja noch widerrufen...


 ich weis...sry das  das war nicht für den thread... hate das laut tapatalk inen ganz anderen tread geschriben... sry für di verwirung...

doofe app... ab jetz nutz ich wider di homepage...get garned


----------



## Blackdoor (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Aber sind den 80-85 °C nicht immer noch bissi viel für den CPU wenn er wenn ich richtig gelesen hab noch nicht Übertaktet ist, wenn Laut Intel der Maximal 74.04°C haben sollte ?  Weil hab  unter anderem hier gelesen das er im Test beim übertakten auf 90 °C erst hoch geht. Oder ist das einfach Normal für den CPU ?


----------



## Goosch (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich weis...sry das  das war nicht für den thread... hate das laut tapatalk inen ganz anderen tread geschriben... sry für di verwirung...
> 
> doofe app... ab jetz nutz ich wider di homepage...get garned


Eigentlich ist tapatalk gar nicht so schlecht... Aber nutze auch die hp, weil ich es simpler finde.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

ne es get darum... es sagt es hat was gepostet... dan ises ned gepostet....
und wens postet kommen di posts teilweise in anderen threads
seeeeeeeehr nervig


----------



## PiratePerfection (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Meine H100i war mal defekt, hatte dann im Leerlauf 60-65°C und unter lasst ist es dann auf ca 105°C gestiegen  hab erst gemerkt das etwas nicht gestimmt hat als meine Fps auf 1-3 gedroppt sind :X hatte aber noch Garantie


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Blackdoor schrieb:


> Aber sind den 80-85 °C nicht immer noch bissi viel für den CPU wenn er wenn ich richtig gelesen hab noch nicht Übertaktet ist, wenn Laut Intel der Maximal 74.04°C haben sollte ?  Weil hab  unter anderem hier gelesen das er im Test beim übertakten auf 90 °C erst hoch geht. Oder ist das einfach Normal für den CPU ?



Das ist die tCase Temperatur, die hat erstmal nichts mit den Kernen zu tun


----------



## Goosch (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

So, beides wird getauscht... Mainboard wird aber erst morgen wieder lieferbar, so dass ich wohl noch bis Freitag oder Samstag warten muss -.-


----------



## Goosch (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

CPU ist schonmal da... Original versiegelt und alles... Nur Mainboard wird frühestens morgen losgeschickt


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Goosch schrieb:


> CPU ist schonmal da... Original versiegelt und alles... Nur Mainboard wird frühestens morgen losgeschickt


das immer gut xD
hey das wird schon wieder [emoji14]


----------



## Goosch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

So, der Spaß geht weiter... Neues Board und CPU sind drin, aber habe den Eindruck, dass ausser der Spannung die etwas niedriger im stock ist, sich nichts geändert hat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Wenn ich die CPU Core Spannung einstelle, läuft er dauerhaft auf der Spannung... Aber ich will ja nur die Max-Spannung ändern?!

EDIT1: Okay, muss wohl mit den OFFSET Einstellungen arbeiten oder?

EDIT2: Okay, eine Fehlerquelle scheine ich schonmal zu haben. Bei 1.12V und offenem Gehäuse kommt er nicht mehr über 77°C... mit geschlossenem gehts an die 82°C


----------



## Goosch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Temps bei 1.12V ... 1 Stunde prime 27.9 und offenem Gehäuse: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktueller Airflow:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Idee 1:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Idee 2:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Idee 3:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Idee 4:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich glaube #3 wäre kontraproduktiv... Da würde ich ja dem macho die luft "klauen".... 

#4 wäre glaube ebenfalls nicht das Beste, weil ich ja aktuell keine Probleme mit der Kühlung der Graka habe und mir der Lüfter unten wenig bringt, da diese nunmal im Weg ist...

#1 Wäre etwas wenig, aber vielleicht schon ausreichend?!

#2 Hmm, klappt das so wie ich es mir vorstelle, oder entstehen da Verwirbelungen...?!


----------



## freezy94 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Habe ich irgendetwas übersehen? 85 Grad unter Prime95 (welche Version?) finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich hoch, eher normal.


----------



## Goosch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendetwas übersehen? 85 Grad unter Prime95 (welche Version?) finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich hoch, eher normal.


Prime 27.9... Aber die Temps von 85°C waren innerhalb von 2-3 Minuten erreicht.... Denke das ist doch etwas zügig... Habe im oberen Post nochmal das Bild hinzugefügt: (Nach 1 Stunde mit offenem Gehäuse)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezy94 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Goosch schrieb:


> Prime 27.9... Aber die Temps von 85°C waren innerhalb von 2-3 Minuten erreicht.... Denke das ist doch etwas zügig... Habe im oberen Post nochmal das Bild hinzugefügt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine CPU springt auch fix von 30 auf 75 Grad, finde ich ganz normal. 
Bei CPUs entwickelt sich die Temperatur schnell und der Kühler muss ja erst mal hinterher kommen.


----------



## Goosch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Naja, mit der jetzigen CPU ist das auch schonmal was anderes... Die vorherige ging auf 95°C und mehr... Und reagierte zusätzlich temperaturtechnisch nicht auf Spannungsänderungen...

Hast du denn vielleicht eine Meinung zu den Airflow Ideen oben? Scheinbar ist das ja noch verbesserungswürdig...


----------



## Goosch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Im normalen Zock-Betrieb kam ich bis maximal 68°C... (geschlossenes Gehäuse)


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Wenn die Temps bei offenem Gehäuse deutlich(!) niedriger sind, hast du einen miesen Airflow


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

jup... da hilgft oft beseres kabelmanagment.... stärkere lüfter (aber nur wenn du vorher so ultrasilent 400rpm dinger drinhast)... bessere positnierung...bauqeise des cases sicch zum vorteil machen...und geduld beim probiren^^


----------



## Goosch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja, habe ja in meinem vorherigen Post schon ein paar Bilder gemacht, wie es aktuell ist und wie ich es machen könnte... Hat da einer von euch eine Idee bzw. eine Meinung zu? 
(Direktlink: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...e-temp-ungewoehnlich-hoch-15.html#post7548833)

(Kabel liegen ja hinter der Backplate... Also relativ wenig im Weg...)

Die 3 aktuell verbauten Lüfter sind 1300rpm Deep Silence 120 mm Lüfter, 102,1 m³/h Luftdurchsatz und statistischem Druck von 1,27 mm H²O. (Kann mit dem meisten nichts anfangen, aber vielleicht ja ihr ) Die Lüfter waren von Anfang an in dem Gehäuse


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Goosch schrieb:


> Ja, habe ja in meinem vorherigen Post schon ein paar Bilder gemacht, wie es aktuell ist und wie ich es machen könnte... Hat da einer von euch eine Idee bzw. eine Meinung zu?
> (Direktlink: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...e-temp-ungewoehnlich-hoch-15.html#post7548833)
> 
> (Kabel liegen ja hinter der Backplate... Also relativ wenig im Weg...)
> ...



seh ich mit tapatalk nicht... daher kp...waren nur so ganz generele tips xD


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Noxx ich weiß um dein Problem (hat meine Nichte auch, die macht eine Lehre zur Bankkauffrau), gib Dir trotzdem etwas mehr Mühe, Danke! [emoji3]
@ TE, die Temperaturen sind bei Prime ganz normal.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Noxx ich weiß um dein Problem (hat meine Nichte auch, die macht eine Lehre zur Bankkauffrau), gib Dir trotzdem etwas mehr Mühe, Danke! [emoji3]
> @ TE, die Temperaturen sind bei Prime ganz normal.



tu ich... wenns dir nciht reicht gibts nen neten igno button... mehr als mühe kan ich mir nicht geben, wems trotzdem nicht passt soll mich auf die igno liste setzten, ist mir schnurz... könten wir das aber diesmal nicht ausarten lasen und gleich zurück zum tema kommen? merci


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Kein Problem. [emoji6]


----------



## Goosch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Hat denn jemand Ideen zum Airflow?! 

(Vielleicht hat sich das ganze Thema auch schnell wieder erledigt, da das Board starke Probleme bei den USB-Übertragungsraten hat -.-)


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

idee 1


----------



## Goosch (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Okay, werde es dann mal ausprobieren, wenn ich das Board nicht vorher ausm Fenster schmeiße... Ist echt zum kotzen... Der USB Controller scheint da zu sein, wo keine Sonne scheint... -.- (Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...0-datenuebertragungsrate-viel-zu-langsam.html)


----------



## freezy94 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Treiber mal alle aktualisiert? Kenne das Problem von einem meiner AM3+ Boards mit USB3.


----------



## Goosch (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Alles versucht, aber werde der Sache nochmal weiter nachgehen...

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Leider habe ich heute keinen Gehäuselüfter bekommen, werde aber die Tage nochmal gucken und dann einen starken für die Rückseite holen und den 1.300 Rpm wie in Idee 1 verbauen.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

jo...kann ja eig nur beser werden xD
viel glück mit ne


----------



## Goosch (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

So, Idee 1 ist umgesetzt.... Habe nochmal einen 120mm pwm Lüfter mit maximal 1400 rpm geholt und eingebaut. Berichte später, wie die Werte aussehen 

EDIT: Also bisher scheint er nicht mehr über 80°C zu gehen... Maximaler Wert waren 80°C auf 2 Kernen bei 28°C Raumtemperatur.


----------



## bono01 (14. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Hier ist mal ein Screenshot von meinem 4790K im IDLE.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab den Turbo-Boost der CPU abgeschaltet um ihn etwas kühler zu bekommen.
Bei Last unter Prime liegt er nun bei ca. 60° bis 65° C.
Mit eingeschaltetem Turbo-Boost waren es ca. 70° bis 75° C.

Verbaut ist ein ASRock H81M-HDS Board mit Arctic Freezer 7 Rev. 2 Kühler.
Ein anderer hat aufgrund der Maße nicht in mein kleines Gehäuse gepasst.


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Was ür ein Gehäuse hast Du?


----------



## bono01 (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ein gebrauchtes von einem alten Lenovo Rechner. Gefiel mir von der Optik her gut. Ursprünglich war ein i5 4460 verbaut in dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

wo ligt das prob?
75°C bei dem temps und ungeköpft sind doch super....
bevor du diesen thread  eröfnet hast, hast du dich beim tema prime95 test nicht informiert... grenzwert is 85°C für cpus... 75°C sind somit volkommen in ordnung , vor alem bei den aktuelen temps .. 
arctig freezer 7... sagt mir im ersten moment nix... ist er richtig fest? und was für wlp?


----------



## bono01 (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Da ist kein Problem.
Wollte euch nur mal einen Vergleich geben. 

Freezer ist richtig fest und WLP ist die MX4.


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Der Freezer 7 ist aber auch nicht mehr als ein besserer Boxedkühler, ein Genesis oder DRP 3 stellen da schon eher das Mittel der Wahl dar.


----------



## bono01 (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja du hast recht, optimal ist was anderes, obwohl der Freezer schon deutlich besser ist als der boxed Kühler. Der hat es gar nicht geschafft die CPU vernünftig zu kühlen. Temperaturen von 90° und mehr waren da normal.
Problem ist das bessere Lüfter auch deutlich größer sind. Vor allem die Höhe ist problematisch. Hatte einen Pure Rock probiert, aber der ist so hoch das die PC-Abdeckung nicht mehr zu ging.
Der Freezer hat genau die Höhe das es gerade so passt.
Temperaturen sind ja auch in Ordnung so weit. Nur auf den Turbo-Boost muss ich verzichten, aber das merke ich momentan nicht wirklich da alles flüssig und schnell läuft.


----------



## Icedaft (15. August 2015)

*i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

be quiet! Dark Rock TF (BK020) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn ein Gehäuse derart schlechte Belüftungsmöglichkeiten besitzt, würde ich ernsthaft über ein anderes Gehäuse nachdenken. Optik gut und schön, aber wenn die gewünschte Hardware sich nicht gescheit darin betreiben lässt, wäre vielleicht ein neues Gehäuse der bessere Weg. 
Ich gehe davon aus das das Teil nicht mal Staubfilter geschweige denn Kabelmanagement hat? Wieviele Lüfter und in welcher Größe lassen sich verbauen?


----------



## Noxxphox (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

...da rate ich aber auch zum casewechsel... weil der 4790k solte schon ordentlich gekült werden.... es gibt auch flachere ser gute kühler...nur kene ich von keinem nen namen xD... aber zum gehäuse...du findest bestimt etwas änliches das besere kühlung erlaubt...weil es gibt nur ssssehr wenige einzigartige cases wie ... und vor alem kompletpcsnwerden in sowas nicht verbaut... weil einzigartig ist ja auch imer kostenintensiv


----------



## bono01 (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja ist nicht optimal ich weiß. Hab mich auch schon umgesehen nach einem neuen Gehäuse. Allerdings keines gefunden welches ich auch von der Optik her mag.
Zumal finde ich 60° bis 65° unter Vollast jetzt nicht besonders hoch. Das sind immerhin 45° unter der angegebenen Tj. Max.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

naja gibt hir im forum paar di kenen sich in dem segment gut aus...
nenn mal n paar kriterin... + n bild vom aktuelen case das wir wisen was so deinerbrichtung entspricht


----------



## bono01 (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Glaub mir, ich hab mich schon durch alle möglichen Anbieter geklickt und bin nicht fündig geworden.
Zudem hab ich erstmal auch kein Bock mehr alles nochmal auseinander zu friemeln. Hat beim letzten Mal schon so lang gedauert. ^^
Es läuft erstmal und das reicht mir. Aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

also entweder bist du unteübt oder ungeschikt wen das lange dauert?
so mein pc ist in 30min mitbder kompleten wakü demontirt...und in ca. 30-45min montirt... die langen radiatoren sind etwas frimelif...sonst geht flot


----------



## bono01 (15. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Bin wohl eher ungeübt. ^^
Hatte Jahrelang nur Laptops. Bin erst vor kurzem wieder auf einen Desktop PC umgestiegen.

Hier nochmal ein Screenshot unter Vollast mit Prime.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bedenklich sollte das nicht sein. Auch weil es derzeit ja auch wärmer ist in der Wohnung und draußen. Im Winter wird da bestimmt auch noch um ein paar °C nach unten gehen.
Sieht übrigens  auch nach 1 bis 2 Stunden nicht anders aus der Wert.


----------



## bono01 (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Was meint ihr zu diesem Case?

Cooler Master: CM Force 500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exesus (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Zum Design kann man ja schlecht was sagen, hauptsache dir gefällt es.

Was mir allerdings Sorge machen würde ist die maximale CPU Kühlerhöhe von 163.9mm
Ich habe mir ebenfalls vor einigen Tagen ein System zusammengeschraubt, da habe ich den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler reingesetzt, der hat ja schon 163mm Höhe....

Ich habe mir deswegen Thermaltake Core V41 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1C7-00M1WN-00) in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich den reingesetzt, wobei laut Bediensanleitung die max. Höhe bei nur 170mm liegt, was meiner Meinung nach auch eher hinkommt...

Kommt natürlich stark drauf an, was du da reinbauen willst...


Mal zum i7 4790k:
Hab den auch im neuen System und komme bei Spielen von Planetside2 auch auf Temperaturen von 75-80 Grad bis hoch zu 90 Grad bei der CPU. Allerdings auch noch keine feste Core Voltage, beim Mainboard steht noch alles auf Werkeinstellungen. Sollte ich da was ändern?
Hier habe ich selber nen Thema mal aufgemacht ^^http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/402250-i7-4790k-und-r9-390-tem9eraturen-ok.html


----------



## bono01 (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ja ist immer Geschmackssache. 

90° finde ich persönlich etwas zu hoch unter Last. Was ist den eingestellt aktuell mit den Grundeinstellungen des Mainboards?


----------



## exesus (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ich würde halt besonders auf die max. Maße für Graka und CPU Lüfter gucken .

Alles auf Auto vermute ich mal...


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

würde das niemals auf auto lassen... da der vcore meist viel zu hoch ist für di cpu... nichg selten legt ein mainboard 0,05v oder mer zuviel an....
planetside2? ich kom nichmal auf 50°C  heisester kern im durchschnit 45°C xD und das bei 29°C raumtemp.... wakü sei dank [emoji14]
die maxtemp sagt eig wenig aus da die verklebten cpus ser gerne temppeaks haben... die durchschnitstemp sagt viel mehr aus... ist sie nahere der absoluten maxtemp di vom prog dokumentiert wurde sind es keine peaks sonder reale temps...
jedoch habe ich z.b. als gegenbeispil peaks von 65°C durchschnittemp pro kern pbersteigt aber nicht die 50°C...
müst ihr mal drauf achten..

zum case es ist wirklich bisel nidrig... n bisel mer platz für den cpu lüfter wöre schon nice


----------



## exesus (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Die Temperaturen gehen aber auch allgemein ziemlich hoch. Gibt es nen Tool womit ich den Durchschnitt ermitteln kann?
Auf was sollte man denn die Spannung stellen? Wie geht man da vor?

Auch Spiele wie CS GO ziehen die TEmperatur auf 70 Grad :O Fällt mir gerade auf...


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

also tool zur überwachung ist hwinfo meiner meeinung nach das beste...
oc guides findest du im internet genug...ne gute gibts hier im forum... die haswell overclocking guide von der8auer... googels mal, weil link einfügen und raussuchen ist bei tapatalk am handy etwas problematisch...
so haswel maxtemp ist unter luft bei primetest eig 85°C
falls du selbst bei stock drüberkomst hast du ev nen schlecht verklebten und da würde ich dan zum löpfen raten...weil auch ein beserer küler dann meist nicht mehr viel bringt


----------



## exesus (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Verstehe, hab das mal runtergeladen.

Ich will den gar nicht überclocken, der soll nur etwas kühler laufen, ich meine 70 Grad bei z.B. CS GO sind doch nicht okay..

Naja über 85 komm ich nicht wirklich... Könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass vielleicht die core voltage zu hoch ist? Alles ist noch auf werkseinstellungen...


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

auto ist meist viel zu hoch... is aber n bisel arbeit dne richtigen rauszufinden^^ bei manchen cpus gets schnel weilse shcnlecht sind und auch so nen hohgen vcore brauchen... bei mnahcne dauerts lange weilse gut sind und wenig vcore brauchen


----------



## exesus (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Kann denn daran die Hitze liegen? Der schaltet auch bei sowas wie CSGO in den Turbo und ist bei ~4100 MHZ


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

natürlich ligt es unter anderen an den temperaturen^^
aber sebst da sind 70°C für csgo relativ hoch... soweit ich mich erinere is csgo nun nicht das mega cpu lastige spiel... aber kan auch hitzestau imc ase sein weil die graka ja mit heizt


----------



## exesus (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

Ne ich meinte, ob die Hitze an den hoher Core Voltage liegen kann...
Das mit dem Hitzestau sollte ich vielleicht nochmal überprüfen, vielleicht bläst irgendwas falsch....
Wie sollte man vernüftig vorgehen?
Also welche Möglichkeiten zuerst?
Der CPU Lüfter ist von oben schon etwas warm, also arbeitet der wohl schon....


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2015)

*AW: i7 CPU Temperatur normal?! Core Temp ungewöhnlich hoch*

naja zocken und nach enr h ca. seitenwand auf... wen dir da schon ne hitzewele entgegenkommt läuft was falsch^^
dann abtasten wo sind die hotspots... seitenwand zu... erneut aufwärmen lasen... jetzt wo du weist wo di hotsspots sind kanst du nun gezielt aufmahen und in derer umgebung abtasten ob sich da di wame luft staut...

und ja... der tkt heizt kaum... das was bei eine rcpu eig heizt is der vcore.. und der heizt gewaltig


----------

